# My turkey!!!!



## fpnmf (Nov 23, 2011)

The last few years I have taken TDay off and taken the family to the Ritz Carlton for dinner. An amazing buffet/brunch.

Now we are in the midle of the panhandle there are no really nice places to go for TDay and the Womans family is here.

So we are cooking.

My part is turkey and mashed potatoes...they are making the rest.

Two turkeys...one butterball for the new masterbuilt turkey fryer and one fresh for the WSM.

Had the butcher use his bandsaw and cut the fresh one in half.

Thawed and brined with Tips recipe and added JJs reccomended 2/3 cup of cider vinegar.

Out of the brine and rinsed this am after 36 hours of bath time.

Now they are resting comfy in the fridge waiting for a visit from the "great pellicle".

The WSM is ready to go to 300 with RO lump and local pecan.




















My work for today is done..time for a cuppa coffee and a Cuban cigar.







Life is good today!!!

Gobble gobble!!!

  Craig


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 23, 2011)

Craig, enjoy the birds, and remember   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 23, 2011)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Craig, enjoy the birds, and remember
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm look up!!!

Have I ever posted cooking stuff without pictures????

Now I have to use the handy dandy search tool...

Gobble Gobble!!!

  Craig


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice looking Cgar - Happy Thanksgiving Craig


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 23, 2011)

Looks like you have things taken care of.


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 23, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> Looks like you have things taken care of.


Yeah..you know I used to start sweating all the details about big meals days in advance....

Not today..Just turkey and taters...easy.

I havent used the new fryer for anything except test driving some potato chips.

Sliced the tater with the worlds largest slicer...

Blanched at 225 for a few minutes then cooked at 375..

The thing seems to work just fine...







Seems fairly easy...put 11 pound dry turkey in slowly,take it out in 44 minutes..let it sit..eat..

Gobble Gobble!!

  Craig


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 23, 2011)

Yea fried turkey is good. One of these days I am going to try a smoked then deep fried turkey. I have been thinking about it for a few years now. I seem to remember someone doing one and they said it was awesome. But then again how couldn't it be awesome as you have the best of both worlds "Fried and Smoked".


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 23, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> Yea fried turkey is good. One of these days I am going to try a smoked then deep fried turkey. I have been thinking about it for a few years now. I seem to remember someone doing one and they said it was awesome. But then again how couldn't it be awesome as you have the best of both worlds "Fried and Smoked".


Several regulars have said they were going to do that..Piney is one of them.

Gobble Gobble!!!

  Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 23, 2011)

Yea if I had a turkey fryer I think I would give that a try. Smoked, then fried sounds really good to me!


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Nov 23, 2011)

I'll be waiting to see how this turn out.  

nice stogie too, my brother's bringing over a couple of cubans later today as well.


----------



## slownlow (Nov 23, 2011)

looks like you got everything under control.   Nice


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 23, 2011)

Looking good (as usual) neighbor.

I'm glad someone can afford the oil to fry a turkey


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 23, 2011)

raptor700 said:


> Looking good (as usual) neighbor.
> 
> I'm glad someone can afford the oil to fry a turkey


If you wanna fry yours  mine will be out around noon..

Leave the fryer on for ya anytime neighbor.

Gobble Gobble!!!

  Craig


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks neighbor

I have two in Pops pickle brine i'm gonna smoke tomorrow


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2011)

Good start on those birds, Craig!!!

Personally, if you ever get a chance to do a little step by step on those chips, I'd like to see it.

Bear


----------



## boykjo (Nov 23, 2011)

Sound like a great plan with those birds craig....

Have a great thanksgiving

Joe


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 23, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Good start on those birds, Craig!!!
> 
> Personally, if you ever get a chance to do a little step by step on those chips, I'd like to see it.
> 
> Bear


I will do it soon!!

Have a great holiday!!

Gobble Gobble!!!
 




boykjo said:


> Sound like a great plan with those birds craig....
> 
> Have a great thanksgiving
> 
> Joe


Same to ya Joe!!!

Gobble Gobble!!!

Craig


----------



## otis857 (Nov 23, 2011)

Good luck on the fried turkeys. Before I got into smoking, I fried turkeys for Thanksgiving and Christmas for about 4 years, and thought that was the way to go. Then, *I saw the light* when my kids got me my first smoker. Now, I wont go back to deep frying. The white meat came out moist and delicous, especially when injected with a cajun marinade. But the dark meat was disappointing, except for the thighs. The drums and wings would over cook and get too chewy. The next day leftovers were greasy too. But that was with a traditional propane deep fryer and peanut oil.

But hey, its all good and both beat the hell out of a roasted turkey. I'd bet the smoked bird will be the winner. Happy Turkey Day!!!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 23, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Good start on those birds, Craig!!!
> 
> Personally, if you ever get a chance to do a little step by step on those chips, I'd like to see it.
> 
> ...



X2 ... Happy T-day Craig


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 24, 2011)

7:30...

The WSM is fired up and the fryer is plugged in.

Gonna make some sorta buttery/garlicb stuff for the smoker stuff and then dry the bird,coat it an into the heat.

Gobble gobble!!!

 Craig


----------



## jalan43 (Nov 24, 2011)

A good cigar makes everything better!


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 24, 2011)

jalan43 said:


> A good cigar makes everything better!


Heck ya!!!

Gobble gobble!!!

  Craig


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 24, 2011)

And we are on the way!!

Butter, garlic and parsley!!

Local pecan smells great at 300!!!














Gobble Gobble!!!


----------



## woundedyak (Nov 24, 2011)

Dam! Pan Handle,smokey mountain,Cuban and coffee! You are living right my friend. Happy cooking


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 24, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> Yeah..you know I used to start sweating all the details about big meals days in advance....
> 
> Not today..Just turkey and taters...easy.
> 
> ...




Those are nice....can't beat home made..


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 24, 2011)

Looks good so far Craig!


----------



## kydave (Nov 24, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> Yea fried turkey is good. One of these days I am going to *try a smoked then deep fried turkey*. I have been thinking about it for a few years now. I seem to remember someone doing one and they said it was awesome. But then again how couldn't it be awesome as you have the best of both worlds "Fried and Smoked".




I'm trying that today. I brined it overnight and will smoke it up to about 100* then finish it off in the fryer. I'll post photos - probably tomorrow though. (grin)


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 24, 2011)

Smoked turkey out at 175.

Juicy and crisp!!!!







Had to test it..mmmmmmm  way good!!







Dropped the butterball into the fryer..done in 45 minutes!!!

Whoooo hooooooo

Gobble Gobble!!!!!

  Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 24, 2011)

Looks delicious Craig!

Gobble Gobble!!!


----------



## boykjo (Nov 24, 2011)

looks great craig....................







joe


----------



## kydave (Nov 24, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## realtorterry (Nov 24, 2011)

how out a fried turkey finish shot


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 24, 2011)

Now the fried is done!!

I thermed it...175 at the thigh...

It fell apart while I tried to put it on the tray..

Both the turkeys are now resting in foil..

The spuds are done...hahhaha my work is done til carving time!!!

Whoooooooo  Hoooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!

Gobble Gobble!!!!

  Craig


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 24, 2011)

Way to go neighbor, I'll bet your enjoying another cuban while you wait


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 24, 2011)

All looks Perfect, Craig!!!!

Rap get there yet????

Bear


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 24, 2011)

Here's the rest.....

The second shift just got here late...no ics 6 more than shown.

All the food turned out great.

Everybody is full and happy!!

























All in all we are having a great time..hope yall are doing good too!!

Several firsts ...I added 2/3 cup of cider vinegar to the brine and frying one.

It turned out perfect..

I couldn't have done most of this a few years ago...many thanks to SMF!!!!!!!!!

  Gobble gobble!!!!!!

  Craig


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 24, 2011)

Great spread neighbor, looks like the guy that cooked the birds new what he was doing. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





May try to get by and see ya tomorrow for some left overs (if there's any!)


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 24, 2011)

raptor700 said:


> Great spread neighbor, looks like the guy that cooked the birds new what he was doing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you neighbor!!

Having the first round of leftovers now watching Godfather...

We will be home all day tomorrow and there is a ton of food!!!!

  Gobble gobble!!!!!

  Craig


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 29, 2011)

Well..leftovers are now finished...  whew..

 We have been eating them for days..

Chopped up the last of it and added it to a pan of Rice A Roni.

We have a few pounds of the smoked vac bagged in the freezer.

Bye bye Thanksgiving!!!         (There is some sweet stuff left.)







Craig


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 29, 2011)

Nothing like some left over turkey and the San Francisco Treat  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great looking grub neighbor


----------



## roller (Sep 26, 2012)

That is a great looking Turkey Craig !!!!  I know I am late...


----------

